# What's your wineador temperature?



## john37 (Aug 22, 2012)

have my wineador set up and it's been holding at 62* seems a little low humidity fluctuates 62-64%
been reading that if temp is low humidity should be a little higher. so at 62* should it be around 70%?


thanks!


----------



## zephead61 (Apr 18, 2012)

Actually, that is an optimal humidity level. You're good to go.


----------



## john37 (Aug 22, 2012)

even with temperature around 60-63 degrees F?


----------



## zephead61 (Apr 18, 2012)

john37 said:


> even with temperature around 60-63 degrees F?


Yessir.


----------



## jbrown287 (Aug 18, 2010)

mine is running 66 degrees and 60%rh


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

64/64


----------



## wrx04 (Apr 1, 2012)

I have a slight variation from the top to bottom. Inside the drawers, the temp reads 63*/68rh.....top shelf reads 65*/65rh.


----------



## john37 (Aug 22, 2012)

mine varies from top to bottom as well but only by a percent


----------



## Brettanomyces (Jul 12, 2012)

I don't think optimum humidity levels vary by temperature. At least, that's what some pretty knowledgeable people state.


----------



## john37 (Aug 22, 2012)

honestly i dont know what temp/hum i prefer yet. still a noob, just dont want mold growing on my cigars


----------



## xSentinelx (Aug 16, 2012)

Question do any or all of your wine adores plugged in? Mine has a humidity control feature and sucks all the humidity out. Any ideas how to get around this? I'd like to have it stay around 65 f. I have a danby Sillouette 30 count wine cooler.


----------



## preston (Oct 5, 2009)

mine usually reads around 62-63 depending on how much im opening it


----------



## yellowv (Dec 24, 2011)

Mine is set at 65 and stays between 65 and 67 degrees depending on ambient temp. RH is between 63 and 65. Your temps and RH levels are just fine and ideal for many. I personally shoot for as close to 64/64 as possible and am happy where mine is at.


----------



## yellowv (Dec 24, 2011)

john37 said:


> honestly i dont know what temp/hum i prefer yet. still a noob, just dont want mold growing on my cigars


At your temp and humidity you do not need to worry at all about mold.


----------



## john37 (Aug 22, 2012)

i just added an electronic controller so temp should be better. set it at 66, still having a tougher time keeping the rh up. it keeps dropping to 60, i'd like it around 65. i have 3/4lb or heartfelt and added 2 cigar mechanics (large)


----------



## rstans (Aug 17, 2012)

Set mine to 65 (the highest).... rh on bottom shelf is 65 - top 67-68. Noticed the temp varies according to the temp in the room. With KL the rh is steady. Been up and running for about a week; still learning.


----------



## rstans (Aug 17, 2012)

I guess I should have been more specific - I noticed the rh drops significantly when the wine cooler works hard to keep the temp down, as I cool down the room with A/C, the cooler stops working so hard and the rh returns to my 'normal' range.


----------



## john37 (Aug 22, 2012)

i have a problem w/my rh falling really fast. i keep temp around 65-66 with a electronic controller. the rh falls to the mid 50s sometimes now so i have to keep adding water to the beads.


----------



## rstans (Aug 17, 2012)

That's exactly what was happening to me - the hottest part of the day, around 1:30 - 2 pm. I did the same thing you did, and the rh got too high - so I added more dry beads and now I monitor the temp in the room (I'm on vacation so I can monitor it closely). The last time this happened, I turned on the A/C and everything went back to normal. My wine cooler shows 58 but the inside temp shows 65. rh steady at 67 on top and 66 on bottom shelf (it's a 16 bottle). I stopped adding beads and spraying them and now am just adjusting the ambient temp in the room. Hope this helps in some way. It's been too hot in So Cal lately.


----------



## john37 (Aug 22, 2012)

Ic, the whole reason i got the wineador is so i wouldnt have to turn the ac on. I have 5lbs of kitty litter so hopefully thatll help. We will see.


----------



## rstans (Aug 17, 2012)

Let me know - I will monitor it today without the A/C and let you know how mine does. I think it may only drop the rh for a little while, not too long to hurt the sticks.


----------



## john37 (Aug 22, 2012)

i'll def post once i get the kitty litter set up. im waiting for my laptop fan so i can circulate air a little better.


----------



## rstans (Aug 17, 2012)

I use an RV refrigerator fan I got from amazon - uses two D cell batteries that are supposed to last for at least a month - prob can get one at an RV supply store.


----------



## superman0234 (Sep 27, 2011)

Mine stays steady at 67 degrees and 64-66RH. Best purchase ever. If only I didn't have 2 other humidors to tend to  :wacko:


----------



## rstans (Aug 17, 2012)

Hottest part of the day, I did not turn on the A/C - the cooler is struggling to stay at 71, the rh is 63 on top and 61 on bottom - I'm sure when the ambient temp in the room cools down and the cooler does not have to work as hard, the rh will be stable again.


----------



## yellowv (Dec 24, 2011)

Your gonna need your ac on. These thermoelectric fridges are not going to cool with high ambient heat. They are just not robust enough units. Anything above 77 or so and you are gonna fight to keep RH up bc the cooler will have to run constantly to try to hold the set temp (which it will not be able to do). Mine runs best at 73-75 degrees ambient. Above that I start to see the humidity drop. 5 pounds of KL is way too much and isn't going to help matters. Just take up space.


----------



## john37 (Aug 22, 2012)

Havnt put the kl in yet but i did add a lot of water to the beads and have a small plate with a little water in it. Rh is around 60 at lower part and 63 in upper portion. Im just going to have to keep an eye on it. Didnt help that its over a 100* today


----------



## rstans (Aug 17, 2012)

This heat sucks - had to turn the A/C on today... electric bill is going to be out of this world.


----------



## yellowv (Dec 24, 2011)

Man you guys should live here. I need to run the AC about 350 days a year.


----------



## Don_in_Texas (Sep 30, 2011)

A good rule of thumb is that a thermoelectric unit will drop the temperature a max of 12 degrees below ambient temperature. I keep my AC set to around 80 and the wineador at its highest setting of 66. The rule definitely holds true for me as most of the time my display reads 67 degrees. I use about 4 or 5 pounds of KL and my RH is stable for months at a time. I get 67% in the bottom and 65% at the top. It helps to keep it stable with a full drawer setup, and also having the KL distributed so that most is at the bottom, a small amount in a middle drawer, and a small amount at the top. I don't use fans, and in the Winter I don't even plug the unit in. All good. The importance of the door seal is huge.


----------

